# Not good enough.



## Alex (25/2/15)

http://thevapingmilitia.org/we-dont-know-isnt-good-enough-anymore/

If you asked your doctor if something was dangerous, and he returned with a pamphlet that says “We Don’t Know” you’d be pretty upset right? Now imagine you paid him to go research that subject for 10 years, and after 10 years he brought you the same pamphlet. Would you go looking for a new doctor?



How long are we willing to accept that same tired argument? It’s a complete straw man argument! Yet, we allow our health department, our medical community and our politicians to continue using this scheme to “protect you” from their inability to use Google. Some have even said this is to protect their own funding, while simultaneously pushing products that make pharmaceutical companies money. Certainly, if you’re reading this blog, you’ve probably used a search engine or been directed to a website that has a long list of scientific evidence showing that ecigs are “orders of magnitude” safer than regular cigarettes. We might as well be comparing the dangers of electronic cigarettes to the dangers of drinking tap water.



Vapers should no longer put up with this drivel. Tell your doctors, your health care providers and your politicians that they’ve had plenty of time to research electronic cigarettes. They haven’t been around long enough for long term research, no. But unless the person saying there isn’t long term research is currently in the process of running their own scientific studies, this argument is irrelevant to their cause.



Take a step back and look at how quitting smoking with an electronic cigarette has changed your own life. Look around and see what the tens of thousands of others are saying. I’m sure you’ll notice the stories are much like your own. That’s why I believe ecigs are saving lives. Where are the hoardes of people saying they have had a noticable decrease in their health since starting to vape? They don’t exist, even in those that have been vaping for the entire existence of ecigs. Somewhere, in the hundreds of thousands of people that are current users, there should be someone that has had a problem if this is going to be even closely considered to be a major health concern.



Now, I don’t think that we can be careless about the situation. Tobacco harm reduction is about continuously reducing risk. Fortunately, and unfortunately, by the time a product has been shown to have a certain risk, our market will have most assuredly made that product out-dated. We see this with the science showing that a top coil clearomizer when misused and abused can produce formaldehyde. But again, even if people are still using that style of ecig, the problems that were made apparent by science after intense research would have been immediately noticeable to the direct user. We also see that consumers and businesses are focusing on temp control and elimination of diacetyl, however the miniscule risk of use is compared to traditional tobacco cigarettes.



The largest negative health impact that could be created would be government over reach that stifles innovation to the electronic cigarette industry.




Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hash Punk (25/2/15)

I couldn't agree more if I wanted to

Reactions: Like 1


----------

